# SINAMICS S120: Master-Slave-Kombination ...Master im Leerlauf und Slave drehen lassen



## Grimsey (6 Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal wieder eine Frage bezüglich SINAMICS S120:
an einer unserer Anlagen haben wir zwei Walzen, die an ein S120-Doppelmotormodul angeschlossen sind und im TIA als Master-Slave-Kombination arbeiten.
Die beiden Walzen sind übereinander angeordnet. Über die obere Walze wird ein Teil unseren Produktes von oben zugeführt und durch die untere Walze der 2. Teil auf horizontaler Ebene.
Durch den Spalt zwischen den Walzen wird unser Produkt gezogen und zusammengepresst.
Die obere der Walzen ist als Master, die untere als Slave parametriert. Der Slave hat im TIA eine Leitwertverschaltung auf den Master parametriert um einen Gleichlauf zu realisieren.

(Nur als Anmerkung: Programm und die gesamte Anlage kam vom Lieferanten so).

Wir haben nun den Fall, dass es für ein bestimmtes unserer Produkte gut wäre, wenn die obere Walze im Leerlauf unangetrieben mitdrehen würde.
Für die Kommunikation in der SPS wird das Standard-Telegramm 3 für beide Antriebe genutzt. Die Antriebe sind Servo-Antriebe und sind über ein Kegelradgetriebe mit der Walze verbunden.

Frage: ist es möglich, den Master in einen "Leerlauf" zu schalten so dass dieser "frei" mitdreht so dass der eine Teil unseres Produktes über die obere Walze "abrollen" kann? Das Ganze sollte natürlich während der Laufzeit aktiviert/deaktiviert werden können, ohne dass ich man die Umrichter umparametrieren muss.

Danke für Eure Ratschläge im Voraus!


----------



## Sloweagle (6 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Grimsey,

also ohne Umparametrierung sehe ich da keine Möglichkeiten.

1. Angenommen der Master gibt seinen Drehzahlsollwert (z.B. nach dem Sollwertgeber) an den Slave weiter, dann könntest du dem Master einen Drehmomentsollwert von 0 vorgeben. Dann musst du den Master umparametrieren.

2. Der Slave erhält den Sollwert vom Master (aus der SPS?). Dann musst du eine Sollwertumschaltung im Slave parametrieren.

Beide Möglichkeiten erfordern eine Umparametrierung und Zusatztelegramme.

Als mechanische Lösung wäre auch eine schaltbare Kupplung zwischen Mastergetriebe und Walze denkbar. Aber ich kenne deine Anlage nicht.


----------



## Grimsey (6 Dezember 2019)

Danke für Deine Hinweise,

mechanisch da eine Kupplung einzubauen wird leider schwierig. Daher kam die Anfrage an mich, ob man das nicht eventuell übers Programm lösen kann.

Der Slave hat lediglich im Technologieobjekt die Leitwertverschaltung parametriert. Im Programm wird über die Bausteine "MC POWER" die Freigabe, über "MC RESET" der Reset gemacht.
Für den Master ist dann noch "MC GEARIN" für den Gleichlauf und "MC MOVEJOG" für die Geschwindigkeit genutzt.
Theoretisch könnte man das auch für den Slave separat machen aber dann müsste man definitiv die Leitwertverschaltung im Technologieobjekt ändern. Wenn man dann wieder beide Antriebe im Gleichlauf braucht, muss die Leitwertverschaltung wohl wieder reinparametrieren.

Der Master bekommt laut Programm einen Sollwert in der Einheit m/min vorgegeben. Ich glaube nicht das der Servo momentenlos ist, wenn der Sollwert 0 vorgegeben wird....


----------



## Sloweagle (6 Dezember 2019)

> Wenn man dann wieder beide Antriebe im Gleichlauf braucht, muss die Leitwertverschaltung wohl wieder reinparametrieren.



Du musst nicht zwingend den Umrichter immer wieder umparametrieren. Du kannst auch eine Sollwertumschaltung im Umrichter parametrieren, welche du dann über Bits in der Schnittstelle oder einen Eingang von der CU umschalten kannst. Aber jede Lösung (die mir so einfällt) für dein Problem ist nicht mal so gemacht und du wirst dafür etwas tiefer in die Materie einsteigen müssen. Das hat dann zur Folge, dass du Änderungen im Programm und im Umrichter machen musst. Etwas Zeit für die Inbetriebnahme wirst du auch brauchen. Tut mir leid, ich hätte dir lieber bessere Nachrichten überbracht.

Dirk


----------



## zako (6 Dezember 2019)

... müssen überhaupt beide Achsen im "Lage-" Gleichlauf arbeiten, oder würde auch ein Drehzahlgleichlauf reichen?

Ich denke Dein Verhalten könnte sich schon damit etwas verbessern, dass Du mit Statik (bei Antriebsobjekttyp VECTOR) oder mit Integratorrückführung p1494 (SERVO) arbeiten würdest.

Aber wenn eine Achse nur mitgezogen werden soll (warum auch immer ?), dann könnte man der Impulssperre geben. Wenn ich mit Hochlaufgeber im Antrieb arbeite, dann könnte man die Achse beim Einschalten direkt "fangen", d.h. der Hochlaufgeber (also der Sollwertkanal) setzt auf den Drehzahlistwert wieder auf und weitergehts (mit einen TO habe ich das so noch nicht getestet).

Ich kenne es aber  so, dass bei Kopplung die beiden Achsen gleiches Moment haben sollten. Da wäre Statik / Integratornachführung ein guter Ansatz. Wenn Du jetzt aber einen überlagerten Lageregler hast, dann würde ich den da ausknipsen (also auf Drehzahlgergeltes Verfahren am TO umschalten).
Auch sehr schön ist da der Technologieregler. Eine Achse ist der Slave, dessen Drehzahlsollwert ganz leicht korrigiert wird, wenn die Drehmomente auseinanderlaufen. Das funktioniert beim S120 schon deshalb sehr gut, da die Antriebe auf einer CU gerechnet werden und man damit keine Totzeit aufgrund eines Kommunikationsbusses hat.


----------



## NBerger (8 Dezember 2019)

> Theoretisch könnte man das auch für den Slave separat machen aber dann  müsste man definitiv die Leitwertverschaltung im Technologieobjekt  ändern. Wenn man dann wieder beide Antriebe im Gleichlauf braucht, muss  die Leitwertverschaltung wohl wieder reinparametrieren.



Nö,Nö, so kompliziert ist das nicht. Und Leitwertverschaltungen auf dem Umrichter oder so brauchen auch nicht geändert werden.
Beide Achsen scheinen in einer 1500'er als Technologieobjekte angelegt zu sein, also alles gut.

Jede Achse kann solo verfahren werden. Erst mit dem GEARIN werden sie Synchron gesetzt. Ein Move oder Halt-Befehl auf dem Slave bricht die Synchronität wieder ab.
Die Hilfe ist da ganz gut: "Ablöseverhalten von Motion-Control Anweisungen".

Also für dein Problem: Solange der Master keine Bremse besitzt...
- Master ausschalten (MC_Power)
- Slave mit MC_MOVEJOG oder einem anderen bewegungsbefehl verfahren.


----------



## Grimsey (11 Dezember 2019)

Hallo @NBerger,

danke für Deinen Beitrag!
Der von Dir beschriebene Aufbau ist so korrekt.

Du hast auch noch einen entscheidenden Tipp geben bzw. etwas angemerkt. Der Motor hat leider eine Haltebremse.
Es handelt sich dabei um folgenden Antrieb: https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/b1/Catalog/Product/1FK7062-2AC71-1UB1

Im Schaltplan finde ich aber keine separate Ansteuerung...also macht das irgendwie der Motor..????

Hm....wäre ja zu schön gewesen.

Aber ich könnte die Bremse doch auch über die SPS ansteuern, oder juckt das den FU?


----------



## NBerger (17 Dezember 2019)

Hi,
Also grundsätzlich gibt's da mehrere Ansätze:
a) Mit ner 1500T kein Problem da Gibt's ne Funktion...
b) Bremse über DA schalten (Vorsicht die Bremse kann im Safety sein (SBC) In Summe nicht so schön
c) Im Umrichter unter Bremsenansteuerung das Signal "Bremse unbedingt öffnen" auf ein Signal legen das man schalten kann... Umricher Eingang...
d) Drehmomentbegrenzung einbinden und auf 0 setzen Der Motor wird dann zwar "Eingeschaltet" bleibt aber kraftfrei.
e) Bremse über das Standartprotokoll öffnen (Wenn der Antrieb Abgeschaltet ist) Geht prima, mache ich auch öfters, aber ist etwas aufwendiger da die Konfiguration des Technologieobjektes geändert werden muss (Pre-/ Post-OB's). Kann ich selbst auch nur in SCL... Falls hier Interesse besteht versuch ich's mal zu beschreiben...


----------



## Grimsey (18 Dezember 2019)

Hi,

danke für das Aufzeigen der Möglichkeiten!
Wir werden wohl im ersten Anlauf mal versuchen die Bremse über die SPS aufzumachen.
Ich werde mich aber mal mit der Möglichkeit c) und d) beschäftigen. Erfolgt das über Standardbausteine wie z.B. JOG etc.? Werde mal in die Bibliothek schauen.


----------



## Grimsey (9 Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde das gerne mal mit der Drehmomentbegrenzung versuchen.
Könntest Du mir eventuell noch einen Tipp geben, wie man das hinbekommt? Wird das im FU parametriert und/oder über einen Baustein im Programm?

Danke für Deine bisherige Hilfe!


----------



## NBerger (10 Januar 2020)

Hi...,
Telegramm wäre dann 10x (mit Momentsensollwert) und Zusatztelegramm 750 für den Momentenistwert falls notwendig.


----------



## Grimsey (14 Januar 2020)

Hallo @NBerger,

danke für Deine Hilfe.
Ich könnte also Telegramm 103 nutzen....
Da das Projekt in V13 ist, wurden die Umrichter auch noch im Starter parametriert. Da müsste ich dann auch sicher auch noch einiges anpassen, nicht wahr?

Die Bremse auf 24V legen hat prinzipiell geklappt. Der Antrieb lies sich nur trotzdem nicht drehen...schade.


----------

